# دليل الــشـركات الـطــبـية...في الدول العربية



## eng/M.moh (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

نظرا لرغبة الكثير من الإخوة في معرفة عناوين الشركات الطبية أحببت أن أضع بين أيديكم هذه المشاركة لتكون 
دليل لمن أراد هذه الشركات سواءً في البحث عن وظيفة أوغيره...
لذلك أتمنى من جميع الإخوة المشاركة في وضع عناوين الشركات الموجودة في بلادهم ليكتم الدليل وتعم الفائدة.

في الملف المرفق عناوين الشركات الطبية الموجودة في المملكة العربية السعودية – الرياض - .

ودمتم بودّ,,,

​


----------



## eng/M.moh (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*يـــتبع*

هذه روابط مشاركات الإخوة الموجودة في المنتدى التي لها صلة بالموضوع و المتضمنة عناوين بعض الشركات الطبية:

1- الشركات الطبية في الامارات
2- معلومات عن شركة بسام التجارية
3- التدريب الصيفي : تحتوي المشاركة على شركات تدريب بالقاهرة
4- من منكم يغرف أماكن التدريب العملي في مصر
5- الأجهزة الطبية والتدريبات الصيفية
6- الشركات السورية
7- معلومات عن شركات طبية(الامارات)

والله ولي التوفيق
​


----------



## issam1986n (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير على العناوين كملها معنا ولاقيلنا وظيفة


----------



## therarocky (24 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الفاضل eng\M.moh
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وشكوووووور جدا جدا 
لان وضوع كهذا يفيد كل المهندسين وبالذات حديثي التخرج اللذين ما زالون يبحثون عن مكان للعمل 
مثلي 
وقد فادني هذا الدليل جدا وسهل علي امور كثيرة 
مشكووووووور جدا يا أخ الفاضل


----------



## المهندس مبروك (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا على العناوين وجزاااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/M.moh (31 مارس 2009)

العفو يا اخواني وهذا واجبنا لهذا الملتقى المعطاء

​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 مارس 2009)

تسلم وبارك الله بك .

وكما تفضل الزميل eng/M.moh لنعمل دليل متكامل عن الــشـركات الـطــبـية...في الدول العربية .

نناشد الأعضاء المساهمة في تحرير عناوين الشركات في بلدانهم على شكل جدول متناسق .

ودمتم بألف خير .


البغدادي


----------



## algreeeee7 (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخوي على المجهود الرائع بس لو بجد تلاقيلنا وظايف


----------



## bassel hatem (4 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل و معلومات هامة


----------



## manseng (27 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت لو سمحتم حد يساعدنى

انا طالب فى اعدادى واريد ان ادخل قسم طبية واريد الافادة ممن هم بالقسم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

يحميك ربي العالمين ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الهدهد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على المجهـــــــــــــــــــــود اخي الكريم​


----------



## zahertop (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر مصباح (13 فبراير 2010)

للحصول على الشركات الطبية فى مصر لاكثر من 3000 شركة يمكنكم الحصول على الدليل الطبى العربى من شركة هايل للاعلام الدولى 
وتوجد بعض الشركات على موقع الشركة 
ماهر الخضيرى


----------



## ahmadba (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوريين موضوع جميل ان تم


----------



## sajeda alawneh (25 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة فائلتوني انا لسا بدرس يعني اغير التخصص احسن 
وين ما في شركات اردنيه


----------



## mmaee87 (25 أبريل 2010)

sajeda alawneh قال:


> يا جماعة فائلتوني انا لسا بدرس يعني اغير التخصص احسن
> وين ما في شركات اردنيه



التخصص بالطبع وظائفه أقل من أقسام أخري كالكهرباء و المدني و الميكانيكا
و لكن في المقابل عدد المهندسين في تخصص الهندسة الطبية قليل 

أي أن الكفة شبه متوازنة

عدد كبير+وظائف كثيرة(الهندسة المدنية و الكهربية و الميكانيكية)
عدد قليل+وظائف قليلة(الهندسة الطبية)


----------



## سامح السعيد (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
ولى طلب عندكم لو امكن وضع انواع الأجهزة الموجوده بهذه الشركات 

اخوكم مهندس طبى


----------



## سامح السعيد (27 أبريل 2010)

عاجل جدا (ارجو المساعدة)
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا اعمل فى مجال الأجهزة الطبية ومها الحاضنات ثانى اكسد الكربون 
وانا ابحث عن جهاز او طريقه اقيس بها نسبه co2 الموجوده داخل الحاضنة 
ارجو ان اجد الرد عند احد الإخوه
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## ahmed sorour101 (27 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخى كيف انزل هذا الدليل وهل له بنامج خاص


----------



## مهندسة جادة (28 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية 
ويا ريت اذا بتعرفوا شركات وعناوينها مرفقا بالبريد الالكتروني لشركات طبية في الاردن


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذه العناوين ولكن من المؤكد ان هنالك العشرات من المؤسسات التى تعمل فى مجال الاجهزه الطبيه فى عالمنا العربي.لكن لدى سؤال هل هنالك شركات نوعا ما عملاقه تعمل فى تصنيع وتجميع الاجهزه ام كلهم وكلاء وموردون وموزعون


----------



## j werr (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن اذا تكرمتم ان توضعوا اسماء شركات الطبيه الموجودة في الاردن 

او الايميلات مثلا او اسم مواقعها 

مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## عبدالله88 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ليه دليل الشركات الطبيه مش عايز يفتح عندى ...... ايه البرنامج اللى بيفتحه؟


----------



## rajai (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل جميل ورائع ....شكرا لمجودك وبارك الله بكـــ


----------

